# Replacing side panels on console



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Both of the little side panels on either side of the radio are cracked and I'm wondering if anybody has replaced these before. Looking to get it done with the least amount of hassle if anybody has any hints. Dealer wanted an arm and a leg for them but found some on this forum.


----------

